# Stress Coat Plus vs. AquaSafe Plus?



## audacityxx (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi! Currently using AquaSafe as a water conditioner. Should I switch over to Stress Coat Plus? Which would you guys recommend? My new Betta's fins are a bit frayed, definitely not fish rot but probably from either tail biting or bad store conditions. I've had him less than a week so far and he's been eating fine. Already trained to swim to the surface for feeding time when I stick the tip of my finger in the water 

Have yet to buy a water testing master kit, but I am doing 10-20% water changes every other day in the meantime until I get a chance to go to the store again. Also, anyone recommend something that enhances their colors or fin growth? Thanks!


----------



## fishtankwatcher (Feb 5, 2015)

:welldone:Good food & warm water will be the most beneficial to full colors & fin regrowth

I prefer Microbe-Lift Ammonia Remover as my water conditioner,and I know prime has a lot of users on this forum


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Neither. Switch to Seachem Prime. It binds ammonia into it's harmless form for 24 hours, which is something that the other's don't.

Stress Coat Plus may help *mildly* with fin issues, and could be OK if you have a cycled tank (but if your guy is brand new, you most likely don't). That said, you'll still be going through a lot more Stress Coat than you will with prime.


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

I heard Stress Coat isn't that good as a water conditioner, so I use it with Prime to help heal my fish's fins.

And Stress Coat is 5ml for 10 gallons, so you don't go through it very fast at all, though I agree Prime is very concentrated.


----------



## audacityxx (Feb 25, 2015)

Awesome, thanks everyone! I think I'll switch to Prime. I have a 5 gallon tank. AquaSafe is also 5ml per 10 gallons so I tend to use half of the dose. Should I be using the full 5ml? Also, how does this work with adding a small cup of water for evaporation loss? If I have to add a little water in, I just squirt a tiny tiny amount in the cup and add it in the tank. Too little or too much?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Stresscoat does not detoxify ammonia according to API. They recommended Ammolock in addition to Stresscoat.

Tetra does not say that Aquasafe detoxifies ammonia. 

Prime does detoxify ammonia. This is important in a small, uncycled tank like yours. 

MicrobeLift is also a quality product.

I'd recommend a 25% change every other day along with a daily dose of Prime @ 2-drops/gal until you get a test kit and determine your own wc schedule.

If your tank is covered, as it should be, you shouldn't need to add water between water changes. 

A 5g tank should be cycled. Here's the easy way. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ssories/cycling-two-sentence-tutorial-506714/

Welcome to the forum.


----------

